# Private antenatal care Belfast



## elvisking (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi, apologies if I'm on the wrong place for this(?!) I am just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for private antenatal care in Belfast? And if anyone has been to Dr Agnieszka Zawislak?! Hope everyone is well! X


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, there are a few private anti-natal clinics on the Lisburn Road. I went to Dr McFaul in Cranmore Medical and have to say I would definatly recommend him. His bedside manner is sometimes short and too the point but he really knows his stuff and if you need him he comes up trumps ( delivered my twins at 4am sat night/sun morning). I was given both his and the midwife's mobile numbers and was never made to feel like I was bothering them if I phoned or text. The other clinic is right next door, 352 Group but I don't know much about them.

Good luck.


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dr Paul Fogarty Or Dr Ralf Roberts both based at the ulster hospital, Do Appointments at Dr Fogarty's House My Sis Has Had 5 Pregnancy's with him..

Good Luck

Jay xx


----------



## elvisking (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks girls! I really wanted to go on nhs- but felt really let down by the doc last week. Husband says we're not going back!! I'm going to decide tomorrow & book!! Thanks again. Xx


----------

